# Nepenthes veitchii 'K'



## eOrchids (May 18, 2015)

Just though to share a pic of my ultimate favorite carnivorous plant; Nepenthes veitchii 'K'.

Nepenthes veitchii 'K' is a very rare Nepenthes variety. It is very well known for its striped permistone. When the pitchers first open, the striped permistone is revealed as shown below.






(One of the earlier pitchers)

But overtime, as the permistone ages it gets darker and darker as shown below.





Whole plant as of today.

What I find most interesting about this particular plant is that the permistone stays flared and not pulled back which is not seen often within Nepenthes veitchii...just a thought to share.


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Thats a pretty cool looking pitcher.

Thanks for sharing Eric!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 18, 2015)

Wow that's awesome.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 19, 2015)

Nice N. veithchii !!! Yeay! another person who also like Nepenthes! Where can you get N. veithchii 'K'?

Ramon


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2015)

rdlsreno said:


> Nice N. veithchii !!! Yeay! another person who also like Nepenthes! Where can you get N. veithchii 'K'?
> 
> Ramon



They are to come by. The place I bought this veitchii 'K' closed!


----------



## SFLguy (May 19, 2015)

Nice plant! I've been looking into getting a veitchii for a while but I want to make sure I've got the hand of other neps first before going for that one


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2015)

SFLguy said:


> Nice plant! I've been looking into getting a veitchii for a while but I want to make sure I've got the hand of other neps first before going for that one



It is actually one of the easiest Nepenthes I have grown. If you have grown ventricosa or sanguniea then you can definately grow a veitchii.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 19, 2015)

It's a beauty! There's a German nursery that sells all kinds of Nepenthes species. I don't remember the name but I know you can find it through Brad's Greenhouse videos on Youtube. He ordered a ton and makes regular video updates on them.


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2015)

Very nice. The 'K' clone is easy and one of the more warmth-tolerant veitchiis. I have one but the peristome is more uniformly green, not striped.


----------



## eOrchids (May 22, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice. The 'K' clone is easy and one of the more warmth-tolerant veitchiis. I have one but the peristome is more uniformly green, not striped.



I would like to see a pic of it sometime!


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2015)

Here you go 

This was a few months after I got it.. 





More recent, fresh after opening with a flatter peristome:




After a few days open:


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2015)

I re-looked at the second pic of your plant, Eric. Looks similar (to my non-CP trained eye) like robcantleyi (formerly truncata 'black'), although the leaves are not as deeply lobed like truncata. I have never seen a veitchii with such a dark peristome at maturity.. Hope you propagate it


----------



## eOrchids (May 27, 2015)

Nice veitchii 'K'!

I can see how one can be confused between this veitchii 'K' to a robcantleyi (which I own as well btw). But there are differences like the leaves as you mentioned, hairs and pitcher shape.


----------

